# Evening Scents



## Classic Beauty (Apr 9, 2006)

What are some good evening scents?  I am looking for one for prom.

(Ya, I know.  Just another excuse to get a new perfume)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm all about Versace- Crystal Noir if you want something a little complex =)


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 24, 2006)

I would recommend Zen by ShiShiedo.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 23, 2006)

i like stella by stella mcartney for evening. its a rich floral scent but its also kind of sultry. its one of those perfumes that is great for night or day.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 23, 2006)

I really LOVE Chanel COCO Mademoiselle. It's devine and classy.


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 31, 2006)

Armani Code.


----------



## Katja (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I'm all about Versace- Crystal Noir if you want something a little complex =)_

 
*I would second this.  I smelled it this past weekend at Nordstrom, and it was unbelievably sexy.

Also, Calvin Klein Euphoria and Escada Magnetism, I believe would be great evening scents.*


----------

